# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Help with Verandah

## clone

Hey whats up guys. Just a quick inquiry. I'm looking at building a slim flat roof verandah covering  one side of my house. Approx 21m x 1m (yep 1m that's the gap between my home and the fence. Just want to stop the rain)
I'd like to attach it to my home. Possibly use timber not ruling out galv alum and covering it with laser light. Just to paint the picture my house is brick 2.7 high ceilings, no eaves and has a concrete path where i want to put the verandah posts on.
My question is what is the best method to attach the verandah to my home. Some people are saying just dyna bolt the beam straight into the brickwork right under the fascia, others are saying use brackets and fasten to house rafters.
Any help would be appreciated. 
Cheers. :Smilie:

----------

